# Bali...



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

I often hear store clerks say 'Bali...' before start explaining about their products, etc..

Does that mean anything? Or it's just like when we go, 'Well...'?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## zhonglin

bali... is nothing more than a filler.. can mean... "so...."

bali... mura lang ito = so, it's just cheap.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks, zhonglin!


----------



## mataripis

Other meaning- to sum up/ all in all.


----------

